
Show HN: Due.work – Simplify your work, to-do's and communications - robins73
Hello Everyone!<p>I am Robins Gupta, founder of Due.Work (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.due.work&#x2F;). About 3 months ago we launched Due.work in beta (which was previously known as Birtly) with the mission to simplify the way people work together in a team.<p>Today we have 1000+ (startup and business) using our system to manage their daily work and projects.<p>Due.work was created out of frustration when I and my co-founder(Ravi) were working on our first startup (Snaphy Labs) helping startups build Mobile and Web Apps for their business. We were struggling with having a single tool by which we can manage all our clients, their requirements and work.<p>Some tool like Jira was too complex to be used by all of our teams while some like trello was too simple and good but things would be used to get messier always when we had more than 50-60 tasks present on board at a time.<p>Our goal while creating yet another project management software was to create a tool that would be very simple to use and also would serve as a distraction-free medium where we can focus on one task at a time without getting distracted by another task present in todo&#x27;s list so that to increase the overall productivity of our work.<p>To achieve that we ended up having divided each project into 4 different pages.<p>1. Home (All Tasks)<p>2. My Tasks (Only those tasks which are assigned to me )<p>3. Today (Tasks which needs to be completed today only)<p>4. Next7Days (Tasks which needs to be completed in next 7 days)<p>Further to make things more user-friendly to each user we have divided each of these pages into 3 seperate views ( List, Board, Timeline ).<p>It has many more other features that I haven&#x27;t mentioned above like communication, Activities,  web push functionality so that one can get all updates without even opening an email or website.<p>We have also worked on pricing and decided to offer flat pricing like basecamp but much more affordable.<p>We are super excited to launch ourselves on HN and also, eager to get your feedback on the Due.work: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;due.work&#x2F;get-started&#x2F;
======
_AzMoo
I've been having the same problems with a project management tool. Almost all
of them are either too simple or too complex. This looks like it might fill
that gap.

I signed up and wanted to ask questions about what features were available,
but there doesn't seem to be anywhere to contact support. "Help" simply takes
me to a video which is not very helpful.

I will ask here instead.

I have a single team working on many different projects. Each project needs
its own individual tasks and timelines, but I would like to see a consolidated
timeline which crosses projects. Is that available, or do you have plans to
make that available?

~~~
robins73
Hello, In Due.Work we have a project at a top-level.

According to your requirements, you need a view where you can manage multiple
projects in timeline and analyze the dates of tasks and overall projects. Yes,
it is available you just have to treat Due.Work's "section" as your "project"
alias.

Just create several sections name as your project names and start writing
tasks. Now you can easily manage all your projects in your one timeline plus
you can further arrange your tasks using labels or status and play with it in
several views.

Due.Work's Project is a top-level entity and can hold as many as 15k to 20k
tasks inside one project very easily.

We have a chat button on the bottom right of each page where you can chat with
us and ask us any questions right away.

------
bhargav
Switching tools like this is a giant feat for companies. Many have some tools
in place with data that would need to be moved over. It would be good to
invest in "import" tools/features and speak of them on your landing page. I
would at least ensure that you support importing from JIRA.

~~~
robins73
Thank you for the suggestion. Yes, importing is the best feature we need to
have integrated. Will do it soon.

------
clay_the_ripper
Hello, looks interesting! I am a currently user of basecamp, could you tell me
why I might want to switch? (Other than price, I don’t really care about price
I care about the right tool). Cheers!

~~~
robins73
Hello,

First of all, basecamp is great software but its limitations come with the
simplicity of the tool.

There are many reasons but the top one which I think for which you want to
switch is by using Due.Work your can plan and organize your tasks very easily
even if your projects start getting bigger.

By using Due.Work,

All of the team working on a project can have his own style of managing his
work for example a Project Manager spends more time analyzing the overall
project progress and writing new tasks thus a "timeline view" will be more
favourable to him similarly a designer or a developer in a team might be
concerned with his tasks only thus he just need to open "today tasks" with
"list or board view" of his choice and the system will keep remembering
everyone's choice of style of work but in Basecamp it enforces the same style
of management throughout the team.

Basecamp lacks some very basic features of project management like a Timeline
view which is a must needed tool to analyse the overall progress/direction of
the project.

In short Due.Work is similar to basecamp in simplicity but has more features
which are crucial for a better project management.

------
ReD_CoDE
Does anyone want to build this [Progile] as open-source? It's the combination
of Product Roadmap + Waterfall + Agile

So will solve the majority of problems you face in your projects

[Progile]
[https://github.com/EAzari/Progile](https://github.com/EAzari/Progile)

------
treelovinhippie
Fixed price instead of per user is refreshing, though sadly I imagine you'll
struggle to monetize under that model.

~~~
robins73
By targetting fixed price we are making sure we have our same priorities over
all our customers and thus we will be able to give better customer support to
all.

Also, We wont be targetting big enterprises so we can always have a choice of
improving our product not by just adding more and more features like other
typical enterprise software but making it more simpler and user-friendly
always.

At last, maintaining our system simpler will help us targetting masses(SMBs).

I agree the Fixed price is hard to monetize but companies like Todoist have
fixed pricing model and still able to have valuations near to about $800
million.

------
seddin
Love the design, so clean and clear, any comments on the tech stack you are
using ?

~~~
robins73
We are using react, redux, graphql and mongo

